# Need some tips to remove Killroy from my house



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Where are you seeing them?
Out in the yard, or in the house?
Need to ID which one it is and where they are to know what and how to treat them.


----------



## abrowning (Jun 2, 2008)

Carpenter ant queens also have wings. Confront the insect. Overpower it or capture it by guile and cunning means. Place it in a glass jail. Take a picture and post it here.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

This is what termites look like in the States. Getting rid of them? I don't know of any HOME remedies to kill them off. You will need an exterminator if they have them in your country. House will be tented/tarped up and fumigated with chemicals. In addition, traps are set up around the perimeter of your house. They have bait in them. If eaten, the termite takes that bait back to the colony where it kills more termites.


----------

